# Nars Albatross on Kim Kardashian?



## CharmedImSure (May 14, 2011)

Does anybody know if she has the Nars albatross highlighter on her cheeks/collarbone here?  I tried to search for this pic on her make-up artist Mario's blog but it's not coming up and just wondering if this is how it looks like (I'm thinking of buying it)....


----------



## AndreaRenee (May 14, 2011)

I know she uses NARS, it probably is especially with all of the gold shimmer on her collarbone.

If you are pale The Multiple in Copacabana would be a better highlighter than Albatross since it's more silvery/pink.


----------



## CharmedImSure (May 14, 2011)

hopefully that is extra gold pigment on top and not all Albatross lol.....and nope, I have very olive light golden skin so it would be perfect!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 14, 2011)

Whatever color that is, it's very pretty.


----------



## AmourAnnette (May 14, 2011)

Probably is, but in other news... I love her eyes here!


----------



## CharmedImSure (May 14, 2011)

i also love her blush and lips here...anyways just bought the Nars albatross on drugstore/beauty.com . . . they have a 20% off coupon code right now and free 2 day shipping......I promised myself this is my last beauty purchase for awhile because I just bought like $75 worth of makeup last week. eeekkkkkk!  and I still want MAC's creme d'nude...


----------

